# Any recommendations for wine/mead making kits?



## davel (Jan 29, 2011)

My wife and I would like to try making mead/wine this year. Any recommendations on a good wine/mead making kit?
Thanks.
Dave


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Go to gotmead.com and read the how to. Good thorough tutorial. I have heard of wine kits but I don't know that there are mead kits.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

There's really little difference between a wine kit, a beer kit or a mead kit from an equipment standpoint. See the Intro for an equipment list. If you're talking ingredients, there are skillions out there: check Williams Brewing, Northern Brewer, etc. Even better, check out your local homebrew shop where you can get fresh ingredients, good advice, and someone to answer all those panicked questions!


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Thebeefolks.com has some ingredient kits that contain the fruits and spices for mead. They're also beekeepers themselves.
They also sell several different varieties of honey.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have not seen any mead making kits. There are a lot of wine kits. A homebrew shop nearest you is worth walking through. In general I think that the higher price makes a better quality wine (if you are a wine snob). The lower priced wine kits are fortified wine coolers... We like anything other than those. Mail order I have dealt with EC Krauss and Williams brewing, I think ECK offers free shipping to me. You will likely have some equipment needs that a shop can help you out with. I would just get a kit for a wine you like.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

5gallon carboy, airlock, ec-118 yeast, honey.


----------

